# Massachusetts Native



## sk3tch (Mar 29, 2009)

Hi all!

Just wanted to say I frequent this site a lot for reference photos and can't appreciate more the aggressive beauty of ww2 aircraft.

Ever since I was about 10 I was a ww2 movie junkie. This site just encourages my interest in aircraft and I can't wait to contribute more to the forums!


----------



## Airframes (Mar 29, 2009)

Hello and welcome from near Manchester - the one in England that is!


----------



## GrauGeist (Mar 29, 2009)

Welcome to the forums!


----------



## mkloby (Mar 29, 2009)

Welcome buddy


----------



## rochie (Mar 30, 2009)

hello and welcome


----------



## Lucky13 (Mar 30, 2009)

Waaaazzzzup mate!


----------



## wheelsup_cavu (Mar 30, 2009)

Hello and welcome to the forum from "Sunny"8) southern California.

Wheelsup


----------



## Wurger (Mar 30, 2009)

Greetings from Poland. Welcome to the site.


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Mar 30, 2009)

Welcome to the forum.


----------



## Gnomey (Mar 30, 2009)

Welcome.


----------



## Njaco (Mar 30, 2009)

Welcome!


----------



## Denahue (Mar 30, 2009)

Welcome from Colorado...


----------



## Thorlifter (Mar 30, 2009)

Welcome to the site


----------



## Wayne Little (Mar 31, 2009)

G'day mate welcome from down under!


----------



## RabidAlien (Apr 1, 2009)

Howdy!


----------



## Geedee (Apr 1, 2009)

Hi and welcome to the site


----------



## mikamee14 (Apr 8, 2009)

I'm from Rhode Island. Welcome


----------



## hebi (Apr 27, 2009)

I am a spamming whore.


----------

